# Resources > Education Center >  >  What's up?!

## Gortiag

All the posts are from like october and november!

How's this team running?
Are there people active?

----------


## Kaniaz

No, not really. Still, the event team isn't faring that well either. Not like it's confined to any one place, or any one persons fault I guess. We just need more...sugar.

----------


## Gortiag

More sugar.. I see..
I'm going to eat now.   ::mrgreen::

----------

